# With Autoweek reporting an RS4 does this kill our chances for an RS3???



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

I sure hope not, but this sure puts a wrench into their pricing strategy. I'd rather have the RS3 personally because I selfishly can afford it if I have to break the bank, but I can't afford a $57-$65g's RS4. The S4 is in the mid $40 to low $50g category with 340 hp so how in the heck are they going to price a 350-360 hp RS3. To me, the RS4 has to push out more than 400 hp to create a bigger gap to the RS3 otherwise, why even buy the RS4. For that matter if the RS3 is the same power or more than the S4 why get the S4 if the RS3 pricing is nearly the same.
I don't know what I'm saying anymore







, but Audi of America please bring this stuff over here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Phil


----------

